# ok, I guess its time to admit it..... I'm addicted. skip tooth Hiawatha content



## Nardo (Sep 25, 2011)

Picked up this skip tooth hiawatha at an auction yesterday. Not sure what I'm gonna do with it yet. Anyone know how I could figure out if its made by shelby, or Cleveland? Appears to be green underneath the blue.


----------



## Nardo (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm also looking for suggestions on what to do with her. Should I sell her complete, and let someone restore it, or should i sell off the valuable parts, and build a custom bike with the frame? I'm really liking the rat rod style balloon tire bikes.....


----------



## Boris (Sep 25, 2011)

Nardo said:


> I'm also looking for suggestions on what to do with her. Should I sell her complete, and let someone restore it, or should i sell off the valuable parts, and build a custom bike with the frame? I'm really liking the rat rod style balloon tire bikes.....




Personally, I think it's too complete and original to part out. There are plenty of straight bar frames out there that have been picked over for parts already. You could look for one of those for your ratrod build. Or just hold off on your decision making and let your thought process take over. That's always a fun past time (but not necessarily for your significant other). What's the hurry. We've all made hasty decisions that we've come to regret.


----------



## militarymonark (Sep 25, 2011)

its a cwc frame i love how those ride built a whizzer with that frame


----------



## Larmo63 (Sep 25, 2011)

*Get a front wheel*

Get a front wheel and new tires first, ride it, and THEN you'll be glad you did not rat rod it.....


----------



## Nardo (Sep 25, 2011)

Well, I have a '54 Colson I just bought a couple months ago that I currently ride everywhere. And i don't plan on chopping it up, I think it would look cool without the fenders and chaingaurd, but leave the rear rack on, maybe a two speed hub or something.... Not too sure.

. Anyone know an approximate value, as it sits? Chain is broke, and missing links, rusted solid, spokes missing on front and rear wheels (rusted away), front tries rod bracket is bent, tires look shot. 

Also, anyone know if/how i can remove the old house paint from the frame without removing the original paint underneath. Some of it flamed off with the hose, but a plastic scrub brush didn't seem to do anything. Green paint underneath looks like it still shines.


----------



## Nardo (Sep 25, 2011)

Yeah, I'm in no hurry on doing something with it, just excited on the new find. If most people think it should stay together, than together it will stay. I might go to the swap meet Memory Lane in Grand Rapids OH is having late next month, maybe i can find someone who wants to restore it, I don't have the time, or talent for all that right now. If i had a skiptooth chain and wheels I could put on it, I would clean, regrease, and ride it for sure.  I also have a few other leads on some old bikes, so who knows what i might find. One lead supposedly has a bike bug motor on it that ran up until a few years ago. I really want to get my hands on a motor of some sort for one of my bikes.


----------



## tony d. (Sep 25, 2011)

*skip tooth addiction*

first of all welkom to the addiction  I'm restoring a C.W.C. bike also but I'm going to rat resto it for now no tank but I did get a good trojan badge and I have one question for the experts I've looked at a lot of cwc racks  and they seem to be bent or greatly curved are they made that way or are they flat on the top of the rack ?


----------



## Nardo (Sep 28, 2011)

Gonna try and dig into the hiawa today. Anyone have any tips for getting the layer of paint off of the original paint? It looks like the original green underneath has a nice shine to it, and i was able to scrape some paint off last night with the plastic end of a bic lighter, but i didn't want to scratch up the paint underneath.


----------

